# 10yo golden girl needs a home



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It is so sad, and it makes my blood boil, when people ditch their aging pets, so THEY can have a good time, or can't be bothered to deal with age related issues. Bless you for fostering her, and giving her some much needed TLC. Hope that she soon finds her forever home! (Maybe post some pictures?)


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Where is Morgan located and do you have pictures?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I believe the op is in the Pittsburgh area.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't close on my new house until Nov 3rd... Cant have a second till after that


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Is this the same Morgan in this thread? There is a picture of her in this thread if it is the same dog.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...year-old-spayed-female-golden-needs-home.html


----------



## MarcyKronz (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes, this is the same Morgan. She is in Pittsburgh. 

Thank you
Marcy


----------

